# apache VirtualUser

## proletarios

kalhspera paidia exw ena probliam me ton apache dimiourgo ena VirtualHost kai to site mou fenete kanonika me url to onoma tou katalogou to problima eine to google api afou 8eli diaforetiko url p.x. folder 198.199.70.186:100/nikos_el kai to url me to opio paizh eine to 198.199.70.186:100/~nikos an alaksw ton katalogo apo nikos_el se ~nikos paizh kanonika h upiresia ala ayto den boi8ai afou o xrhsths pou exi to site pano ston server meta den 8a mpori na exi apomakrismeni prosbasi

----------

## proletarios

NameVirtualHost ip

<VirtualHost ip>

ServerName localhost

ServerAlias ~nikos

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nikos_el

</VirtualHost>

kapos etc to grafw ala tpt

----------

